# ISPCONFIG nicht erreichbar (dringend)



## neocrypto (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo ihr da draussen.
Habe einen root Server bei OVH mit linux debian (glaube squeeze oder wheezy).
Habe vorhin mittels:
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

updates installiert.
nun funktioniert seitdem gar nix mehr.
komme nicht aufs ispconfig, webmail oder irgendeiner meiner homepages (auch nicht aufs phpmyadmin)

hier mal apach error log:


```
[Tue Jun 03 02:36:09 2014] [error] [client 103.30.175.10] File does not exist: /var/www/vtigercrm
[Tue Jun 03 05:00:09 2014] [error] [client 192.95.12.31] client sent  HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23):  /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)
[Tue Jun 03 05:00:09 2014] [error] [client 192.95.12.31] client sent  HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23):  /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.DFind:)
[Tue Jun 03 05:01:11 2014] [error] [client 69.64.72.41] File does not exist: /var/www/webdav
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not  exist: /var/www/w00tw00t.at.blackhats.romanian.anti-sec:)
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/phpMyAdmin
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/scripts
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/pma
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:55 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/myadmin
[Tue Jun 03 07:31:56 2014] [error] [client 46.105.110.43] File does not exist: /var/www/MyAdmin
[Tue Jun 03 10:37:40 2014] [error] [client 173.193.120.242] File does not exist: /var/www/webdav
[Tue Jun 03 12:46:03 2014] [error] [client 77.222.184.17] Invalid method in request \x80w\x01\x03\x01
[Tue Jun 03 12:46:03 2014] [error] [client 77.222.184.17] File does not exist: /var/www/HNAP1, referer: http://188.165.250.142/
[Tue Jun 03 13:22:49 2014] [error] [client 178.63.89.147] request failed: error reading the headers
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:09 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:09 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:09 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:48:10 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:49:51 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:49:51 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:50:08 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:42 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:48 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 16:55:48 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer:  https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end  of script headers: index.php, referer:  https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 16:56:37 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 17:01:04 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer:  https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 17:01:04 2014] [error] [client 77.185.41.43] Premature end  of script headers: index.php, referer:  https://188.165.250.142:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:03 2014] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] Digest: done
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:04:04 2014] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2  mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze19 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6  Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured --  resuming normal operations
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:41 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:41 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:42 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 17:58:42 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:31 2014] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] Digest: done
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Tue Jun 03 17:59:32 2014] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) DAV/2  mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze19 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6  Ruby/1.8.7(2010-08-16) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured --  resuming normal operations
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:45 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:45 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end  of script headers: index.php, referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:47 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:47 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end  of script headers: index.php, referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:48 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:00:48 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end  of script headers: index.php, referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:01:50 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www", referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:01:50 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end  of script headers: index.php, referer:  https://ks380458.kimsufi.com:8080/index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:12 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:12 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:13 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:13 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
[Tue Jun 03 18:02:15 2014] [error] [client 91.64.172.71] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/roundcube/index.php" is not in  document root of Vhost "/var/www"
[Tue Jun 03 18:03:16 2014] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
```
Brauche bitte dringend so schnell es geht hilfe da sich auf dem server wichtige websiten befinden.

LG Steve


----------



## Till (3. Juni 2014)

Möglicherweise hast Du aus versehen ein Dist upgrade eingespielt. Um das problem zu beheben, editier die suphp.conf wie hier beschrieben:

The Perfect Server - Debian Wheezy (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

und starte apache neu.


----------



## neocrypto (3. Juni 2014)

nein, habe kein dist-upgrade gemacht. nur apt-get upgrade.
habe auch mal versucht ispconfig_update.sh per svn zu updaten.

dort bekomme ich jedoch immer eine fehlermeldung das in einer mail.php auf zeile 411 ne unerwartete [ kam.
aber ich versuche mal die lösung mit der suphp und meld mich gleich nochmal.


----------



## neocrypto (3. Juni 2014)

Leider hat das nicht funktioniert. hatte zum testen auch schon suphp abgeschaltet. 
Apache2 und zusammenhängende pakete habe ich ebenfalls über das archive mit dpkg -i neu installiert (die vorherige version) hat bisher jedoch alles nix gebracht.

Da ich eigentlich nur das phpmyadmin online brauchte (ispconfig eigentlich wgen den zugängen auch) und es bisher nicht klappt, habe ich mit hilfe eines scripts alle datenbanken sichern lassen.
Da ich eh vor hatte den server neu zu installieren. (direkt deb7 +isp)

daher die frage, ist es zuverlässig das alle Datenbanken mit folgenden script korrekt gesichert wurden oder sollte ich einen anderen Weg ebenfalls zur absicherung nutzen (wenn ja bitte erklären wie  )


```
#!/bin/bash
### Write log to temporary file  ###
exec &> /tmp/backuplog.txt

### Defaults Setup ###
STORAGEDIR="/home/sql-backup/";
NOW=`date "+%s"`;
OLDESTDIR=`ls $STORAGEDIR | head -1`;
NOWDIR=`date +"%Y-%m-%d"`;
NOWFILE=`date +"%Y-%m-%d"`;
OLDEST=`date -d "$OLDESTDIR" "+%s"`;
BACKUPDIR="$STORAGEDIR/$NOWDIR";
echo "Now:$NOW";
echo "BDIR:$BACKUPDIR";
DIFF=$(($NOW-$OLDEST));
DAYS=$(($DIFF/ (60*60*24)));
DIRLIST=`ls -lRh $BACKUPDIR`;
ROTATION="7"
GZIPCHECK=();
### Server Setup ###
MUSER="root";
MPASS="DEINPASSWORT";
MHOST="localhost";
MPORT="3306";
IGNOREDB="
information_schema
mysql
test
"
MYSQL=`which mysql`;
MYSQLDUMP=`which mysqldump`;
GZIP=`which gzip`;


### Create backup dir ###
if [ ! -d $BACKUPDIR ]; then
  mkdir -p $BACKUPDIR
    if [ "$?" = "0" ]; then
        :
    else
        echo "Couldn't create folder. Check folder permissions and/or disk quota!"
    fi
else
 :
fi

### Get the list of available databases ###
DBS="$(mysql -u $MUSER -p$MPASS -h $MHOST -P $MPORT -Bse 'show databases')"

### Backup DBs ###
for db in $DBS
do
    DUMP="yes";
    if [ "$IGNOREDB" != "" ]; then
        for i in $IGNOREDB
        do
            if [ "$db" == "$i" ]; then
                    DUMP="NO";
            fi
        done
    fi

    if [ "$DUMP" == "yes" ]; then
        FILE="$BACKUPDIR/$NOWFILE-$db.sql.gz";
        echo "BACKING UP $db";
        $MYSQLDUMP --add-drop-database --opt --lock-all-tables -u $MUSER -p$MPASS -h $MHOST -P $MPORT $db | gzip > $FILE
        if [ "$?" = "0" ]; then
            gunzip -t $FILE;
            if [ "$?" = "0" ]; then
                GZIPCHECK+=(1);
                echo `ls -alh $FILE`;
            else
                GZIPCHECK+=(0);
                echo "Exit, gzip test failed.";
            fi
        else
            echo "Dump of $db failed!"
        fi
    fi
done;

### Check if gzip test for all files was ok ###
CHECKOUTS=${#GZIPCHECK[@]};
for (( i=0;i<$CHECKOUTS;i++)); do
    CHECKSUM=$(( $CHECKSUM + ${GZIPCHECK[${i}]} ));
done 

### If all files check out, delete the oldest dir ###
if [ "$CHECKSUM" == "$CHECKOUTS" ]; then
    echo "All files checked out ok. Deleting oldest dir.";
    ## Check if Rotation is true ###
    if [ "$DAYS" -ge $ROTATION ]; then
        rm -rf $STORAGEDIR/$OLDESTDIR;
        if [ "$?" = "0" ]; then
            echo "$OLDESTDIR deleted."
        else
            ### Error message with listing of all dirs ###
            echo "Couldn't delete oldest dir.";
            echo "Contents of current Backup:";
            echo " ";
            echo $DIRLIST;
        fi
    else
        :
    fi
else
    echo "Dispatching Karl, he's an Expert";
    ### Send mail with contents of logfile ###
    #mail -s "Backuplog" mail@domain.tld < /temp/backuplog.txt;
fi
```
Die Datenbanken wurden erstellt, jedoch kann ich aufgrund der menge nicht sagen ob wirklich alle daten bei sind. hat da jemand eventuell erfahrung?


**edit**
Habe mal alle Pakete aus dem Anfang des Tutorials installiert und siehe da alle seiten und sogar roundcube wieder da. das find ich ja schonmal super, macht das mit den backups und der übersicht wesentlich einfacher


----------



## Till (4. Juni 2014)

> nein, habe kein dist-upgrade gemacht. nur apt-get upgrade.


Ob Du ein dist upgrade machst oder nicht hängt mit den Einträgen in der sources.list zusammen, nicht nur mit dem apt Befehl. Wenn in der sources.list stable als source steht und das System ursprünglich mit squeeze installiert war, dann führt apt-get upgrade zu einem teilweisen upgrade auf wheezy.


----------

